

Flex Vs Ajax Vs Silverlight - marcofloriano
http://vinaytechs.blogspot.com/2009/09/flex-vs-ajax-vs-silverlight.html

======
niyazpk
Flex Vs Ajax Vs Silverlight?

I think he means Flex Vs JavaScript Vs Silverlight

~~~
robotron
These days the terms are almost synonymous, sadly.

------
ericjoe
thanks

